# woohoo! egg development in my science class



## Bfrog (May 5, 2010)

so far so good.... went with the 16 oz deli cups, false bottom, tupperware container, and aquarium heater setup for the tads. I'm planning to use indian almond leaves and a pinch of moss in each cup.

What is the best tadpole food for healthy growth? I'm sure this is where opinions start flying, but I'd like to keep it simple since we're growing them IN science class. Any suggestions for easy to find, healthy, well-balanced tadpole food?  

thanks!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Any high quality fish food flake works well. I also like "New Life Spectrum" small fish formula pellets. The pellets are very small and easy to deal with. Portion control is sometimes difficult with flakes.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I have big, healthy tads growing off of nothing more then spirullina. Its great, get a big bag off of amazon. Feed your tads and put some in your juice. Good for you, good for them.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

mordoria said:


> I have big, healthy tads growing off of nothing more then spirullina. Its great, get a big bag off of amazon. Feed your tads and put some in your juice. Good for you, good for them.


Dave,
You may want to be careful of this as the protein content of an all spirullina diet may be too low.
John


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've done it old school. It is entirely possible to morph them out with spirulina powder. However, since using higher protein diets I would never return to spirulina.
I use about 80% Ocean Nutrition Formula One flakes, 10% Ocean Nutrition Formula 2 flakes, and 10% freeze dried Cyclop-Eeze. I "pulse-grind" them in a coffee bean grinder to make an easy to portion powder. I pulse it to keep it from heating up and oxidizing. I choose flake over pellet because if you compare any flake formula to the same brand and type of pellet formula, there are more and better types of proteins in the flake. At least it's been that way on the several brands I have compared.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

HBH tad bites, or even the newt bites will work(Petsmart, etc will carry them). I like to use finely chopped garden worm bits as well, but remove the uneaten portions when the tad is done feeding. Dead plant clippings and other organic detritus is good too. As long as you don't overfeed, the tads will do well on a lot of different foods. I like variety, but the need for it could be debated I am sure.

JBear


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's a blog post I put together awhile ago that goes over egg and tadpole care:

Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » Starting Out Right

All-algae diets used to be 'in', but it appears more protein in a diet greatly benefits the tadpole. HBH discontinued their Frog and Tadpole Bites, but their Newt and Salamander Bites are the same thing. We mix that and Sera Micron powder together, and have had great success with that mixture.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I lied a bit, I do use fish flake and a betta food for protein. I was just trying to simplify for the classroom.


----------



## Bfrog (May 5, 2010)

thanks guys! great info... sounds like a variety of easily accessible fish/tad/newt foods is the best way to go... 

I'm also curious about these eggs. My azureus at home laid her first clutch a week ago, not a very good clutch but a clutch. At the end of the week she laid another clutch of 4 eggs... all the biggest dendrobate eggs I've seen. 
(my tinctorius clutch on the left and azureus clutch on the right)










They turned pitch black and showed signs of development within a day or two (seemed fast) and now this is where we are at 5 days:









I guess what I'm curious about is the dramatic size difference between the eggs. The tinctorius eggs seem to be about the same size I've seen before, but the azureus eggs seem HUGE, even my students could believe it. Any thoughts?


----------

